# USPS Package Shipment Rates to Mexico - Big Increases



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that back in January, sending medium and large USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate Boxes went up insanely in price - almost doubled? The medium boxes, with a maximum shipping weight of 20 pounds, had been $32.95; now they are $59.95. The large boxes, also with a maximum shipping weight of 20 pounds, had been $39.95; now they are $77.95. 

Mexico had been bracketed with Canada in the rates chart, but now is bracketed with "All Other Countries."

It is almost to the point where you might as well send a 20 pound box by UPS instead of USPS - it will cost you around $85.00 for a non-expedited delivery, but the package will be safer because it will never be handled by the Mexican Postal Service.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Try UPS. I get my mail forwarded once a month that way. The flat envelope, not sure of weight limits, sorry, is about $35.00. When there are books, DVDs, or other merchandise in it, even though they don't weight much, the price goes up to about $85. 

The downside to UPS, I've discovered, is unlike Priority Mail shipments, which were rarely opened, every UPS package I've gotten has been opened by aduanas, and every package/envelope within the package opened, and usually not repackaged. I've had things confiscated because the mail forwarder didn't include everything on the customs form. Now everything is, and I've paid a fair amount of duties. And UPS charges 35 pesos for the trouble of collecting the money.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In well over a decade, we have found no justifiable reason to have anything shipped to Mexico, with the rare exception of a book in English. It may take a while, but you can usually find everything you need in Mexico. It is the *wants* that create those hefty shipping costs.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> In well over a decade, we have found no justifiable reason to have anything shipped to Mexico, with the rare exception of a book in English. It may take a while, but you can usually find everything you need in Mexico. It is the *wants* that create those hefty shipping costs.


Exactly. Things I have shipped here is my mail (very little), sometime a book (although E-books are making that more rare), a must-have DVD (yes, a want), cross-stitch patterns (which I can't find here, not the ones I want, anyway) and bras -- can't find a bra that fits me well here. Otherwise, my philosophy is, if I can't find it, I don't need it.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> In well over a decade, we have found no justifiable reason to have anything shipped to Mexico, with the rare exception of a book in English. It may take a while, but you can usually find everything you need in Mexico. It is the *wants* that create those hefty shipping costs.




Wants ? BS!!! The need to ship items to Mexico is not solely limited to merchandise. Not all of us are permanent residents. Some need or prefer to maintain a legal residence in the USA. Some of us need mail forwarded (SHIPPED) for various reasons. Many pension plans or health care plans will not change an address to Mexico or if they do will change or deny coverage. Many pension plans will not direct deposit your payments into a Mexican bank account. Most USA banks need a USA address to open and maintain an account. A USA address is needed to electronically file an individual tax return to the IRS. These items generate documents which cannot always be obtained on-line and so must be forwarded to Mexico. 

The USPS used to offer the most value for reasonably secure and expedient shipments but no longer. Now, because of the increase in price, I am investigating renting a mail box in Laredo and having them ship via Estafeta rather than using a relative in the USA.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

michmex said:


> Wants ? BS!!! The need to ship items to Mexico is not solely limited to merchandise.


I believe that you're over-reacting. Certainly, no one will disagree with you regarding the *need* to have documents shipped. It's the toaster-ovens that are generated by *wants*.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

We use mail box etc, for magazine subscriptions, letters, and small packages. Here is a link 
Mail Boxes Etc. Mxico

Serves our needs, but everyone's are different. I receive books purchased from Barnes & Noble, Sports Illustrated, bank statements, etc etc


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are several mail forwarding services, some located in Mexico, which will provide you with a valid US street address and forward your mail to you wherever you are. Some even scan and let you review mail online and decide if you really need the original hard copy.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> There are several mail forwarding services, some located in Mexico, which will provide you with a valid US street address and forward your mail to you wherever you are. Some even scan and let you review mail online and decide if you really need the original hard copy.


That sounds nice. I've been using a forwarding service in SD, because my car was licensed there. But now that I have a Mexican car, it might be time to look into a service closer to home. Might save on the UPS rates. Thanks, RVG.


----------

